

Obamacare backend code? - gavinlynch
https://www.java.net/forum/topic/glassfish/metro-and-jaxb/jaxb-error-no-element-mapping-exists-when-binding-xml-objects
Zip file at the bottom of the page...
======
nu2ycombinator
This one looks more related to www.getinsured.com than the obamacare. I accuse
you of the Title is misleading and to get more karma :).

------
ikawe
source file pulled from post:
[https://gist.github.com/michaelkirk/6922847](https://gist.github.com/michaelkirk/6922847)

In package "com.getinsured"

~~~
ikawe
Post was by "Sirini", could that be short for "Shankar Srinivasan, COO and Co-
Founder"[1]

[1] [http://www.getinsured.com/answers/our-
team/](http://www.getinsured.com/answers/our-team/)

Edit: Nope, probably their product manager:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/srinidhanam](http://www.linkedin.com/in/srinidhanam)

------
ck2
cms.gov is medicare back-end, not sure if this is an extension of that or part
of the original

~~~
dangrossman
The Healthcare.gov Github repo does live under the CMS.gov account
([https://github.com/CMSgov/healthcare.gov](https://github.com/CMSgov/healthcare.gov)).

(Edit: No, this isn't the marketplace code, but the fact that they share a
Github account is some evidence the marketplace could be reusing/extending
CMS.gov code).

~~~
mikey_p
That's only the static information and FAQ site, not the marketplace.

From the readme:

>This project does not include any source code for the Federal Health
Insurance Marketplace (the online systems located under
www.healthcare.gov/marketplace.

------
smrtinsert
Ugh jaxb. I thought we had all moved on? Real men stax directly.

------
jpinkerton88
it would be in java...

~~~
readme
Damn! It figures boring insurance code would be written in rock solid tried
and true technology that hipster kids dislike!

~~~
meowface
C# has all of those listed features, yet is still usually considered at least
okay by hipsters. :)

